# Is this a genuine company? Successful parents.com surrogacy clinic Ukraine????



## Daniiiiii

Hi All, 
i really hope you can help, I have been searching for a surrogacy clinic abroad.  Whilst on my search I came across Successful Parents in Ukraine, I have been searching surrogacy clinics abroad for nearly a year now so was surprised that i had not seen this clinic, I checked the clinic website and read the clinic had been established since 2003  so i emailed the clinic and asked this question and got no reply, I then asked for information about the clinic and explained what my concern was and got no reply, i then sent an email saying i believed the clinic was hiding something as they had responded to my concerns re the authenticity of the clinic and I found that someone tried to hack into my email account.  This raised alarm bells so i really would advise caution with this agency from my experience and ask does anyone know anything about a clinic?  I would welcome any information.

Daniiiiii


----------



## 6thtimehoping

Hi, 

We are going to HCI in Georgia! They are fabulous- met them in Georgia when we went and we hope to go ahead this year. Mariam is really sweet ( she just had triplets when we were there with her own surrogates) and Janine answers all your questions really quickly. I recommend them highly and my friend took her baby home from there, so she is their No:1 fan.

I asked the girls I spoke with before (we were looking at Ukraine originally) at New Life Clinic in Ukraine who we thought this 'successfulparents' clinic is. They told me it's a new agency, opened about 3 weeks ago- not since 2003. Their old Director opened it while she was working for them, so she was dismissed. Apparently her husband is an IT expert. They said the certificate in Ukraine language they show is a certificate or something from her degree, not from when the agency got registered! 

Go with Georgia! I can send you lots of info if you like and my friend won't mind to chat with you


----------



## Daniiiiii

I am so happy I went with my gut instinct. I wondered why they would not respond to my emails when I questioned the authenticity of the clinic. Thank goodness I never sent any personal details or parted with any money. Is it a wonder we are all so wary of surrogacy I'd love to speak to your friend who had a successful surrogacy in Georgia  how fortunate is Mariam? Triplets  that is my dream 
thank you do much for your reply, I hope people look into agencies when they consider surrogacy. I am planning to go with Healthcare International Agency in Georgia. Will keep everyone updated x


----------



## 6thtimehoping

Hi,

Just click on the little envelope on the left hand side of the page and email me- I'll send you all the emails I got and the info I researched. I don't know about triplets....I am nervous about coping with one.. ...When are you thinking of going ahead? Someone else emailed me on here and they are going ahead soon, but likely we won't be able to afford it till the end of the year. Would love to have a travel buddy 

Jen


----------



## Daniiiiii

Thanks Jen, I have been searching for a agency for over a year now and i have heard such horror stories but on the plus side some really positive stories.  
I am planning to have my first attempt in August/September.  I am excited but also scared.  I spoke to another couple who kindly gave me a contact number and i feel confident in the clinic I have decided to go with In Georgia.  I spoke to Mariam yesterday  she has put me in touch with 2 others ips who are currently pregnant !!!! How exciting.  I have a good feeling about this all.
I will private mail you so please keep in touch and i would really appreciate a travel buddy as would my husband.
All the best xx


----------



## aleta

I don't whant to spoil your enthusiasam but girls, google the agencies but as well the persons running it.. you might be surprised what you find out.. I was planing to go to NL Kiev, but I decided not to, after what I found out about the person running it..
Just be careful and keep thinking that they do it for the money, and not because of altruism.
GOOD LUCK to you all!


----------



## Want-a-baby

OMG Aleta  ! That's really scary  ...!!!
FM


----------



## aleta

Oh, I didn't mean to be scarry.. I don't like to name names, especially on a public forum, but when I was reshearching the surrogacy in Ukraine, I contacted not just a people on forums, but as well the other agencies in Ukraine and Georgia. 
They act very competitive, and surely they all say that they are the best just to attract people, but they were also willing to share lot of informations about the other agencies, and to send evidence about it.  They are in a competitive race, and this is a good bussiness in Ukraine, so you can find out a lot of stuff and dirty hidden laundrey.
Also I am a friend with a woman who tried a couple of times, she wasn't researching enough (I didn't know her previously) and she got cheated - every time misscarriage had happened, and without ANY proof of pregnancy as well as of m/c. This is what I previously wrote about - they can tell you anything! and they would, because they whant more and more of your money.
also I was talking to couple of people and all of them contacted the very same person running a agency in Kiev - you wouldn't belive how their stories differ one from another - she told every person a different story! they didn't know each other so they couldn't share their experience but I was a link between them.
And as I have said I don't whant to scare you, there are lot of people who managed to get a baby or babies from Ukraine (they have to have SOME success rates don't they?) but just to warn you with whome you are going to have bussiness with.
Any agency can accuse former manager, it's an easiest thing to do, but only one person pulls the strings.


----------



## nepek

I read this several times and couldn't understand anything about this agency.
And why did fertility agency try to hack into your email? What's the reason?
If they didn't answer you it means nothing!


----------



## Caz

nepek said:


> I read this several times and couldn't understand anything about this agency.


I think that's rather the point!



> And why did fertility agency try to hack into your email? What's the reason?


Oh these days I can believe almost anything of some agencies/clinics. This topic came about as a direct result of some of the underhand methods some less than reputable clinics/agencies have used to con people into using them: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276809.0

However, it is worth bearing in mind that in some countries internet security is a bit hit and miss and it's not the first time someone here in contact with another (particularly Eastern European) country has had a hacking attempt, even when dealing with proven, above board clinics. May be related, may not.



> If they didn't answer you it means nothing!


Really?  So, you'd trust your future - give over thousands and thousands of pounds - your chance of parenthood, to an agency that can't even be bothered to send you a placehold autoreply saying they'll get back to you soon to answer your query? Personally, barring exceptional circumstances (like fire, flood,earthquake etc.  ) if they don't reply to your first email within 72 hours, then I would run as fast as you can away from them. And even if they do, then I would want them to be able to back up everything they promise with real life examples of their success - real people you can talk to on the phone or meet in person who can verify they are above board. 
There are perfectly honest, reputable and successful agencies and clinics in these countries, but as, aleta says:



aleta said:


> I don't whant to spoil your enthusiasam but girls, google the agencies but as well the persons running it.. you might be surprised what you find out..
> Just be careful and keep thinking that they do it for the money, and not because of altruism.
> GOOD LUCK to you all!


C~x


----------



## pharmchick

Hi Aleta, long time  I second what Aleta said. I really don't like the way all of a sudden new members crop op on the forum and start dissing one agency while strongly recommending another.... People should really make their research and be as suspicious as possible. A good agency's or clinic's reputation will speak for itself and there won't be controversies. I mean, look at the threads on relatively reputable companies such as Reprofit.


----------



## Sunshine178

Daniiiiii said:


> I am so happy I went with my gut instinct. I wondered why they would not respond to my emails when I questioned the authenticity of the clinic. Thank goodness I never sent any personal details or parted with any money. Is it a wonder we are all so wary of surrogacy I'd love to speak to your friend who had a successful surrogacy in Georgia  how fortunate is Mariam? Triplets  that is my dream
> thank you do much for your reply, I hope people look into agencies when they consider surrogacy. I am planning to go with Healthcare International Agency in Georgia. Will keep everyone updated x


Hello Daniii

I'm currently looking for an agency as we are considering surrogacy, and was wondering if you have tried already with HCI? would really apreciate if you can share your experience with us.
Also what's the website for HCI? couldn't find anything on-line.

Many thanks,
Sam


----------

